# Does Sugarcreek Ohio still have trian trips



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I understand that at one time you could take a train trip ( steam I think) from Sugarcreek Ohio. 
I get down there several times a year so I would love to get a train ride in if they still do it.
Details and prices would be great if you have them. Thanks; Don


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*sugarcreek,ohio*

Hi,Don.. as you can very well see,I`m a very straight line drawer. That being said,type sugarcreek train rides in your search engine. I never checked prices but I`ll go when it gets a little cooler. I haven`t been there for about ten years. Great place. Close to sugarcreek is a town called Dover. The Warther museum is there. A must see place to visit.Look what that man did with practically nothing in the way of tools. It is all train related stuff.

Have a good weekend,Everett
View attachment 30042
evidently somewhere I lost my straight lines


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think you are thinking about the Ohio Central excursion trains, which from what I remember no longer operate (at least regularly)


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes; I am talking about the excursion train but Any train near me would be fine. I would prefer steam but diesel would be better than nothing.
I live just south of Findlay and 60 miles south of Toledo. Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.touristrailways.com/namerica/OHIO/


http://www.touring-ohio.com/day-trips/scenic-railroads.html

You see these?


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*trains in Ohio*

Hay,158 The only thing I did was run a search on the net and as you can see I got 13,500 hits of which I never looked at a single one.

Don,There is a train at Nelsonville,Ohio which runs. I don`t know there schedule but I do know they run it. Weekends,I think. I know for a fact this train is running as I`ve been invited to volunteer to help run it..

Nelsonville is app, 20 or 25mi. south of Columbus,Ohio on st. rt 33. Do a net search for it. It is the Hocking valley rr. They usta run into the river port of Middleport,Ohio and so forth.. History and all is on there site as well as railroad maps of their routes.Ta! Da!:applomeroy,Ohio[which is 12 miles from me Had a large stageing yard. Hard to believe all that is gone.

Hey,Big Ed..How do U do that. I tried but flunked..

Everybody have a good weekend,I will..Everett:appl:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sane when you go somewhere on the computer like that and want to post a link like I did, look up top of your computer at the address bar. 
Everything has an address, move your mouse up there and LEFT click it will turn blue, then RIGHT click on it and pick copy then come back here to your post and paste it. (come back here and RIGHT click in your post and you will get the option for paste.)

LEFT click on address (will turn it blue) then RIGHT click & copy and come back to your post and RIGHT click to paste the link, easy.

Let me know if you need further explaining.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the information. Don


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks,Big Ed..U Da Man.. Oh,if I could only go back about 20 or 30 years,I would be able to do most anything I wished.How easily we forget..

Everybody have a good sunday,Everett:appl:


----------

